# Newbie question - peep sight, aperture and/or clarifier?



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I am not familiar with the Arc system, but from your description, it sounds like it is similar to the Super Peep system I use. With the Super Peep system, you get a peep housing and a series of different aperatures. If you want clarifiers, you buy those separately. A clarifier and and aperature will not fit in the peep housing at the same time, you have to choose one or the other.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

With JF, I'm not familar with Arc and diopter is a term we do not use.
With JF, the Super Ball Peep kit comes with the housing and assorted orifices - different kits (orifices) and then a kit with all orifices. 
Though in error we refer to our lens in power, 2,3,4,etc. 
Clarifiers are normally not needed for powers 4 and under. For indoor I can get away without use of a clarifier up to 6X.
Peep to housing/lens is a personal perference. As long as the housing doesn't interfer and the pin can be centered is acceptable to some.
Of note; if you can not find a compatible housing/peep there are stick on rings/dots for the lens.


----------

